
Summify acquired by Twitter - domino
http://blog.summify.com/2012/01/19/summify-joins-the-flock-at-twitter/
======
bonaldi
Will they delete all their user data, shut down their service and present this
as "Great News!"? /checks. Yes, yes they will.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
I wish companies would let the current version continue to hum along until the
new version w/ integration were done.

------
asreal
Good for those guys for living the dream. Too bad that dream didn't also
result in job creation in Vancouver, Canada.

There is quite a bit of noise in media about the economic benefits of
investing in foreign entrepreneurs. Unfortunately, it strikes me that these
guys chose the quick win and we will now see those economics benefits move
south of the Canadian border.

~~~
zach
This is starting to happen all over. Tech startup accelerators in places like
Vancouver are in danger of becoming a farm system, a "minor league" of tech
entrepreneurialism.

A team that attracts attention will impress the scouts (either acquirers or
investors) who will sign them up to play for the "big leagues" in the Bay
Area.

This isn't malicious, but so many accelerators are trying to build a
community, which is really hard to do when so many potential leaders of that
community decide to 301.

~~~
imack
I don't think this goes against the efforts to build a community in satellite
locations. The reality is that there aren't many potential acquirers in
Vancouver (virtually nil for consumer internet), so one takes an exit where
one can get it. The community is helped by the fact now that when startups are
raising in the Bay Area we can point to a company that was in the same
geography that made a return for their investors.

------
danudey
Well good for them. They used to rent space in our office, and they were a
great bunch of guys, quite clever and always focussed on making a good service
for their users. Twitter is lucky to have them.

~~~
domino
Thanks Dan for the support!

------
eroach
This seems much more like a talent acquisition vs a company being acquired.

~~~
JohnSmithz8
of course ... otherwise they would not close the service :(

~~~
ccalder
Check out brief.xydo.com - used them both for months now, and I actually
prefer my news delivered topically like xydo does.

------
staunch
Twitter only acquires companies that match /^Summi\w+$/i

------
frabcus
I don't get it, why are Twitter shutting it down? Makes little sense to me.

I guess there are _some_ cases (like Wordly ----> Google Docs) where that
happened and was good in the end?

Most seem to mean the product is completely dead.

~~~
danudey
It's most likely a talent acquisition, not a product acquisition. Keeping
Summify up and running would be a waste of developer time (from Twitter's
point of view).

~~~
pors
With such a long list of investors
(<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/readfu>) it must have been quite a large
sum of money to acquire Summify. So IMHO not just a talent acquisition.

------
villesundberg
Users abandoned by Summify should check out our alternative - a newsletter
based on reader engagement: <http://www.scoopinion.com>

------
ChrisArchitect
not to be confused with Summize. (also taken over by twitter, becoming early
incarnation of twitter search back in the day)

~~~
benatkin
Indeed; I thought it might have been a nostalgia piece until I realized that
my memory isn't fuzzy enough that I could have memorized _Summify_ as
_Summize_.

------
eps
How much?

------
tyrelb
What was the buy-out?

